# Suggestions on how to fix my fireplace metal grate



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

We have at 3-sided fireplace that has part of the grate broken. We have two young kids. Terrible idea to have a 3-sided fireplace with kids around, but that's the home we bought.

Anyways, one of our kids grabbed hold and pulled on the grate, breaking two pieces.

Looks like the long metal slats have a piece a bent metal that is welded (I'm guessing?) to the support brackets. The bend in the metal was the weak point, where it broke.

Please see pictures below.

Is my only option to bring it to someone who does welding or craft welding to put this back together? Any other suggestions?

On a side note, does anyone have recommendations to keep kids away from a 3-sided fireplace? I know you can get the safety grates for regular fireplaces, but I haven't come across anything for a 3-sided fireplace. We only get to use it maybe use it maybe 3 or 4 times a year when the kids are asleep!


----------



## southernkilowat (Oct 28, 2012)

JB Weld? It dosent look like it was welded very well to begin with and if its cast iron it may be a pain in the butt to weld back together. JB will hold it fine I think.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Just buy a new grate. Not that expensive.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

southernkilowat said:


> JB Weld? It dosent look like it was welded very well to begin with and if its cast iron it may be a pain in the butt to weld back together. JB will hold it fine I think.


it's not cast, just a thin gauge painted metal. I was considering using JB weld, but I wasn't sure about the heat of the fireplace on any sort of epoxy glue. This grate is on the top side of the fireplace where the heat escapes. Is there a max temperature for JB weld while in use?




md2lgyk said:


> Just buy a new grate. Not that expensive.


that also crossed my mind as it's only 6 years old and I'm sure I could track down the part easily. I'll likely look into this, but if I can fix it for a fraction of the cost I'll just do it that way.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real welding shop can fix that in a few min. with a mig welder.
I know for a fact with my kids that would happen one time. 
Spare the rod spoil the child.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Any real welding shop can fix that in a few min. with a mig welder.
> I know for a fact with my kids that would happen one time.
> Spare the rod spoil the child.


Had to google your last line. Totally agree. :yes:


----------



## southernkilowat (Oct 28, 2012)

For what it is I doubt there would be enough heat for the JB Weld to be a problem. If the JB Weld is in direct flame...well that may be a different story.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

southernkilowat said:


> For what it is I doubt there would be enough heat for the JB Weld to be a problem. If the JB Weld is in direct flame...well that may be a different story.


Just did a quick search for JB weld specs. It can withstand constant heat of 500F, and a max threshold of 600F for 10 minutes.

Read somewhere that the air coming out a fireplace can be as high as 1000F, but since every fireplace is so different, I couldn't say for sure what temperature the metal would be.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Why are you afraid to use the fireplace when the kids are up? We have a woodstove, and when our kids (five of them) were growing up, any that touched it while it was hot only did so once. Same for the cat that jumped on it while it was hot.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You could also have a metal shop make a unique grate for your fireplace, instead of using that cheap one. Quite a few choices on Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=fireplace grates&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:fireplace grates


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> You could also have a metal shop make a unique grate for your fireplace, instead of using that cheap one. Quite a few choices on Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=fireplace grates&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:fireplace grates


Sorry, I should have specified that it's an enclosed 3-sided gas fireplace, and the broken piece is just the venting grate that runs along the top of the fireplace on all 3 sides to let the heat escape. I've attached a picture of one just like it I found on a google search.

On a side note, the space above the fireplace and below the mantle (where the vents are) does not have a fan/blower. All the heat basically rises to the ceiling and much of the heat goes up the stairs to the 2nd floor. I think I may talk to someone at a fireplace store to see if they can install a blower for me. That being said, as this is a DIY site, can I do it myself? :thumbup:


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

and as far as a safety gate goes, I suppose I should look into something like this:


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

How about brazing? My first few attempts at brazing met with failure, but when I used paste flux and aimed the torch in such a way to avoid burning away the flux, it worked pretty well. Brazing should be plenty strong for this application, and is far cheaper and easier than a welding rig. Just grab a steel brush to remove paint from the joint, a MAPP torch, general purpose flux (not the kind used for plumbing), some brazing rod, and some high heat BBQ grill paint to make the end result pretty. All these are available at Home Depot/Lowes/Ace/True Value/etc.

Now, all that will probably cost you about as much as a new fireplace grate, but you'll still have all that stuff next time you need to repair or make something like a custom tool.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Some things are not DIY fixes. This is one of them. Most of that stuff is ultrasonic welded, aalong with made in China.

Get the part, manufacturer, serial and contact the local fireplace shop or manufacturer.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Some things are not DIY fixes. This is one of them.


C'mon, where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

With those grates being a part of the face, it will be real hard to get it fixed without dismantling the whole unit. Really need a picture of your unit, not one off of Amazon.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> With those grates being a part of the face, it will be real hard to get it fixed without dismantling the whole unit. Really need a picture of your unit, not one off of Amazon.


Ours is very similar to the one pictured, and the vent grates are removable, which is how I took the pictures of the broken slats.

I think I'll bring it to someone that does craft type welding and see what they can do. If nothing, I'll look into ordering the part.


----------

